# Hey guys!



## Harrymango (May 7, 2019)

Well, I'm 30 yrs old married for 4 yrs and have three kids. I need a little help with my marriage. I really don't have no one to talk to. So that's why I'm here.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Umm, what kind of help?

Something is bothering you. Get it off your chest.

You are anonymous here. Put your thoughts into words.


----------

